# Bradley Thermostatic Mixing Valve Heat Trap??



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone installed one of these mixing valves?? It shows a 28 inch heat trap on the hot water feed into the valve. Is this necessary? I'm a little tight for room. If so, what purpose does it serve?


----------

